# More Snow Finally



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Well in my last snow post I was wondering how long I could keep Elroy out there. Now it's pretty much how soon can we get out there! Up at sunrise this morning for the fresh snow, it was beautiful, the sounds of the birds alone were surreal.

We're working on the e-collar training, and his responses seem to be getting better. We had him on a 30' long lead today, he did pretty good.

Check out the video...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zESZ9qy6NE

Doug


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Finally, -12C / 10.4F and snowed today as well. I thought our V needed a coat but he just jumped into the snow.


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah Datacan we had planned on getting him a coat, but he doesn't seem to mind and it's just one more thing he's gonna try to shake off (collar,harness,etc).


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

We were out today in the snow, Odin was fine until the walk home when he decided his feet were too cold (sat down, lifted his foot up, shook it and whined) in his defence we were walking into the wind, and I was frozen as well! The -24 Celsius windchill was a bit chilly!
Here's a vid of him in the snow two weekends ago http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkOZyr83XHk oh and me making a cameo holding a steaming bag of poop. Love the snow!


----------



## NZ_V (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm sooooo jealous of all you folks with the snow!!! wish I had snow to take Rossi out in, would be so much fun!!...... and the skiing wouldn't be bad either! lol


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

We have about 3" of snow on the flat, with lots of drifting, too. Yesterday morning it was 10 degrees Fahrenheit. That's a little too cold for Willie Boy. He doesn't want to be out long when it's that cold. Of course, he has a history of being lost and hungry in a bitterly cold winter (January '09) and I really don't think those memories will ever leave him. Good thing he has a lot of indoor toys to play with.


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

A few more from the weekend. Sorry for the quality, but they are phone vids and pics. Luckily we got out early each day, because most of the snow melted in the afternoon. I think I'm almost ready for spring...


----------

